# Will Komplete 13 still work if I sell Select?



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 23, 2022)

Just looked into my account.
And I have Komplete Select 13 and the upgrade to Komplete 13 standard that I can do license transfer on.
Didn't think about before that I might be able to resell select.
Will I run into any issues if I resell or give away my select license, with my komplete 13 standard?
In other words, does the update I bought to komplete 13 standard require that I own the select license still?
Wouldn't want to sell it and run into issues.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 23, 2022)

Best ask NI, but I’d think if you sell your select, you are left only with the standard upgrade and no working komplete


----------



## mgpqa1 (Mar 23, 2022)

According to their docs, they'll invalidate an "upgrade" license if its "base" license is removed from an account (e.g., in the event of a sale/transfer):



> Upgrade licences​If a product is removed from your user account, all product upgrades which are based on this product will become invalid. In this case, the NI Registration Support staff will contact you before deleting a product from your user account. For instance, if you upgraded KOMPLETE 13 to KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE, you cannot remove KOMPLETE 13 from your account without KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE becoming invalid.





https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/210288845-Buying-or-Selling-a-Native-Instruments-Product-Second-Hand


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 23, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Best ask NI, but I’d think if you sell your select, you are left only with the standard upgrade and no working komplete





mgpqa1 said:


> According to their docs, they'll invalidate an "upgrade" license if its "base" license is removed from an account (e.g., in the event of a sale/transfer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX!


----------

